# Postwar BFG Challenger for you NorCal Schwiners



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2019)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/d/oakville-1950s-schwinn-challenger-bf/6824412142.html


----------



## John G04 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thats really nice! @David Amsbary


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 21, 2019)

Lake County... watchout


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 21, 2019)

Still So-Cal to me , way south .


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm ready to take a trip...


----------

